# Speedlink Gamepad wird nicht erkannt!



## ibex (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!
eigentlich ist das eines der einfachsten dinge auf der welt so einen blöden gamepad zum laufen zu bringen aber dieser " Speedlink STRIKE FX Wireless Gamepad" bringt mich zur verzweiflung.

Habe Win 7 / Win XP ...wenn ich den Pad anstecke über USB wird er automatisch installiert und kann verwedet werden, so steht es zumindest da.
Im Gerätemanager ist er auch vorhanden aber wenn ich ihn jetzt kalibrieren möchte funktioniert keine einzigste Taste  
Irgendwie bekommt der Pad es nicht auf die reihe die tastenfunktionen beim betätigen an den rechner zu senden ?!?! 
Ich habe schon viel erlebt aber das ist auch mir neu 

Hat einer einen Rat?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt nur in der windows-Konfig, oder geht es auch in Spielen nicht? 

Und ist das Gamepad denn überhaupt an? Wireless muss man ja auch einschalten, sonst würden die ja dauernd Strom ziehen   Vlt. muss man auch erst ne Taste zum Anmelden an dem USB-Empfänger drücken?


----------



## ibex (4. Februar 2011)

Erkannt wird das Gamepad überall ... unter windows in spielen usw...aber Tastenbelegung funktioniert dann halt nicht egal ob in windows oder in spielen!

AN ist das pad auch hab echt schon alles probiert, voll geladen ist es auch! Hab langsam das gefühl als wenn es garnicht für den PC bestimmt ist obwohl auf der packung PS3/PC stand 

lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

Vlt. schau mal, ob es eine Taste zum Umschalten gibt. Ich hab auch ein gamepad, das man zwischen PC und PS-Modus umstellen kann.


Und nochmal die Frage: wenn Du ein Spiel startest: kannst Du dann nichts steuern? Das mit dem "wird erkannt" könnte nämlich nur den USB-Empfänger betreffen, vielleicht meldet der sich selber schon als "gamepad" an, obwohl er ja nur der Empfänger ist.

Und geht das Gamepad denn, wenn Du es per USB-kabel anschließt?


----------

